#  Ernährung >   Abnehmen trotz Betablockereinnahme >

## soleil

:Cry: Hallo, 
nachdem ich wegen meiner Tachykardien  und viel zu hohem Puls nun Betablocker nehmen muss habe ich Bedenken ob es mit Abnahme weiterhin klappt. Da ich übergewichtig bin, leicht erhöhte Blutzuckerwerte habe sollte ich dringend 20-25 kg abnehmen. Seit 3 Wochen ernähre ich mich nun fettarm und ohne Süssigkeiten und habe gerade mal 1 kg bei hohem Ausgangsgewicht abgenommen. 
Jetzt habe ich gehört, dass eine Abnahme unter BB sehr schwierig sein soll. 
Kennt jemand die Problematik und kann mir diesbezüglich Tipps geben, Mut machen und welche Art von Sport ist hier sinnvoll ?. Walken zum Beispiel ??  
Liebe Grüße 
Soleil

----------


## Angela61

das würde mich dringend interessieren , muß leichter werden wegen Zucker und Lebererkrankung und meinem Herz würde es auch gut tun .habe auch so meine Probleme mit dem abnehmen .
LG Angela61

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Angela,
was zum Abnehmen sehr wichtig ist, ist viel Trinken, 2 - 3 Liter am Tag, damit die Schlackstoffe ausgeschwemmt werden können. Ich hab früher die Erfahrung gemacht: Je mehr ich trinke (am besten Wasser oder ungesüßten Tee), desto leichter konnte ich abnehmen. 
Und, wie du schon erwähnt hast, ist Bewegung sehr wichtig, dadurch wird der Stoffwechsel angeregt. Zu empfehlen ist auf jeden Fall das Walken und das Schwimmen, natürlich auch andere Ausdauersportarten. Da muss jeder für sich rausfinden, was ihm gut tut. 
Viel Erfolg!

----------

